# elektrische (nicht mechanische) Schütze ?



## matthiasd:-m (1 Oktober 2006)

Servus an alle,

hat schon jemand elektrische Schütze mit Silizium schaltweg(Triac, Thyristor) im Einsatz ?
Gibts Nachteile, Vorteile auf was ist bei der Projektierung zu achten.
Erfahrungen ??

Dankeschön

matthias


----------



## Farinin (1 Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
wir haben mobile Steuerungen für Pumpen mit Stern-Dreieck Schaltung. Da waren normale Schütze montiert und die hatten den Nachteil, dass wenn die "Kiste" umfiel, ein Kurzschluß entstannt, weil die Kontakte beim Aufprall prellten!

Dann haben wir dort elektronische Schütze montiert und Ruhe war's.


----------



## knabi (1 Oktober 2006)

Wir haben gerade eine Ofensteuerung aus den 70er Jahren erneuert, vorher waren dort 6 Schützgruppen zu Ansteuerung der einzelnen Heizungen im Schrank, und das Geklappere war groß  .

Jetzt sind Halbleiterschütze mit Impulsformeraufsatz montiert, die werden vom Regler stetig angesteuert und es ist absolute Ruhe... 

Kleiner Nachteil: Die großen Kühlkörper. Obwohl sich die Wärmeentwicklung weit unter dem Niveau bewegt, das ich erwartet hätte.

Gruß 

Holger


----------



## chaki (2 Oktober 2006)

hallo.
ich komme auch aus einer industrieofenbaufirma und wir setzten beide varianten ein - sowohl schütztechnik, als auch thyristorsteller.
dies hing meist von der höhe der ströme ab,oder auch vom kundenwunsch.
gute erfahrung habe ich dabei mit den aeg-typen thyro... oder der reihe von jumo gemacht.art und ausrüstung der typen ist natürlich von deinem einsatzgebiet abhängig und ist meist zusammenstellbar.erste infos gibts wie immer online bei der gewünschten firma,übersichtliche zusammenstellung der geräteeckdaten,nahm ich immer mit hilfe der kataloge vor - ansonsten hiflt am anfang natürlich der kundendienst entsprechender geräteanbieter weiter.
wichtig ist eigentlich immer auf die verlustleistung der geräte zu achten - also unbedingt den angegebenen platzbedarf und empfohlene einbaulage vom hersteller beachten und vielleicht ein paar angstmillimeter dazugeben um bei heissen sommern auch gesicherte verhältnisse zu haben.
speziell im ofenbau ist das manchmal gar nicht so einfach, die umgebungstemperaturen des aufstellungsortes,mit der jahreszeit und wenns hart kommt auch noch für südlichere länder unter einen hut zu bringen.
wir setzten auch oft solid-state-relais ein.vielleicht auch für dich interessant.
allerdings verwendeten wir auch immer vorgeschaltete schütze entsprechender leistung,als sicherheitsschütz, z.B. bei öffnen der tür, defekt im heizkreis (übertemperatur)usw.

hoffe es hilft dir etwas weiter.

mfg


----------

